# How do you fix chipped edges?



## generik777 (Jan 20, 2009)

Just wondering what I would need to fix these little chips in the edge area of my board. The larger one is from some kid in line at the lift, and I'm not sure about the other (probably from a nice wipe out). I'm assuming I should use some type of water proof adhesive and then clamp it. Not sure what product to use though. Any advice and input on how to fix this would be appreciated. 

Scuff 1
















Scuff 2


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Not really much you can do to make it look new again. The top edge just gets that way, only way to avoid it is to not get in lift lines. To prevent continuing damage in those areas, I.E. delaming, rotting... you can layer the areas in some polyurethane or epoxy


----------



## generik777 (Jan 20, 2009)

Any specific brand or type of epoxy that you would recommend or have experience with?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

my last board has those all over it and it made it three years fine..


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

you should quit snowboarding.























i'm just kidding. if it bothers you that much, just put epoxy on it if the wood is showing. at least that's what i did, and every time i go up i pray that the epoxy doesn't get knocked off.


----------



## generik777 (Jan 20, 2009)

Penguin said:


> i'm just kidding. if it bothers you that much, just put epoxy on it if the wood is showing. at least that's what i did, and every time i go up i pray that the epoxy doesn't get knocked off.


It not so much that it really bothers me, cause I know a board gets banged up with use. I just wanted to fix it somewhat so that it didn't start peeling up with ice and snow getting jammed up under it.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

I bought some instant-mix clear epoxy at Lowe's and that did the trick, although I had to let it cure for about a day.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Any epoxy worth buying takes a day or more to cure. I usually buy the stuff that comes in a double sirringe. One the glue and the other the accelerant. Its plunger is one piece so you don't have to worry about getting out equal parts. But just go to Lowe's or Home Depot and ask someone for some good epoxy


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Any epoxy worth buying takes a day or more to cure. I usually buy the stuff that comes in a double sirringe. One the glue and the other the accelerant. Its plunger is one piece so you don't have to worry about getting out equal parts. But just go to Lowe's or Home Depot and ask someone for some good epoxy


Yeah that's the one that I bought. 

And you're right, it took more than a day to cure. I got scared because I worked on it on a Monday, and Tuesday it fell off. I applied more on Tuesday and let it cure until Friday, then I took it out Saturday and it was all good.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

if you can you are looking for marine grade epoxy smother it on in a glob then sand it down, although most epoxies are waterproof to an extent you really want something marine grade.


----------



## Steve Cadiz (Jan 12, 2021)

There's a great product we use to repair small dings and chips on surfboard/windsurf boards called Solarez works well its also waterproof.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

I personally like to file my edges down. Dismount the bindings, take to it with a medium grade file (not fine, and not a bastard file), and go around the board a few times. 

It's worked pretty well for me so far.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

G flex epoxy is my favorite


----------

